# YT's advice



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

I am very interested in catching or trying to catch some yellowtails. I have the boat to get out to the rigs. I would just like to know some advice for a greenhorn at hooking up on these beautiful fish. 


Size of rod
size of line
hook size
type of bait


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

yellowtail snapper, or yellowfin tuna?


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Yellowtail are occasionaly caught at the rigs, they are usually large 6-7#'s I see a few each year at the docks. Drop down some cut bait and see what happens. If you leave out of a Alabama Port and catch one have it weighed it may qualify for a State record.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

We've caught several of them in a trip at the rigs and they've all been in the 4-6lb range.


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

sorry guys i mean yellowfin tuna


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

1) Theres a lot of different sized setups that will work for yellowfin. I like a 16 or 30 class reel like a Tiagra 30W, Tiagra 16 or a Tiburon SST20/80. I usually match the reels to a stand up rod rated for 30-80, or 50-100lb line. I like a 5 1/2-6ft length on the rod. Shorter rods will give you much more leverage in the straight up and down fight with a big tuna.

2) 50-80lb. On smaller reels, you will find that backing the reel with braided line gives you more than enough capacity and allows you to take advantage of smaller, more comfortable gear without sacrificing power or capacity.

3) This varies too much. Chunking, I usually use a 6/0-7/0 circle. Live baiting depends on what is being used for bait. You always size the hook to the bait being used, not the size of the fish. Same goes with trolling for yellowfin. The best baits for trolling are generally small ballyhoo, with or without a small skirt or duster. I like a 6/0 Mustad 7731 or 7691 for small ballyhoo.

4) Baits vary of course. Like stated above, small ballyhoo usually are best for trolling. Live baits can include hardtails (blue runners), Lys (Sardines), Menhaden, cigar minnows, tinker mackeral, mullet, crazyfish, etc, etc. For chunking, pogies (menhaden) will get you started but I like to use bonito or blackfin we've jigged up to add to the chunk line and then use a nice sized hunk for the bait.


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

i have a daiwa saltist 50 and i think hooking up on a tuna would be a good way to breaking it in. thanks i appreciate all the info. whats the best time of the year to catch them?


----------

